# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Blizzard

## bigkev

here ya go blizz. right click on it and save it to your comp.. its sized right , all you have to do is insert it as your avatar.

----------


## Anaballick

I hate when people bomb on Arnold's legs. I want mine to just look like that, they are awesome.

----------


## BigPoppaV

They usually bomb on his legs because they weren't as well developed as his upper body.

----------


## Mallet

no but they were in proportion to his upper body!

Arnie is still the man! without arnold's influence to the sport of BB
half of us probably never would have ever even started lifting weights!not to mention arnold made the sport of BB popular with pumping Iron and the conan's just to name a few!And he's still doing his part even today. :Strong Smiley:

----------


## BigPoppaV

Heh, oh no.. don't ge tme wrong, Arnold is without a doubt the greatest and most inspirational bodybuilder that ever lived, he is the father of bodybuilding, without him it would have gone nowhere, as well I think he did more than the sport than anyone could ever imagine.. him and Joe Weider literally made bodybuilding.. I'm just saying that compared to his massive upper body he had small legs (at least according to IFBB rules)

BigPoppaV

----------


## bigkev

by todays standards he was a little out of balance, but that was the proper proportion for his day. here is the pic blown up. a picture speaks a thousand words.

----------


## RageControl

:Strong Smiley: 
wish i knew how to blow up pics without makin em crapy.

----------


## bigkev

you can only blow it up to as big as it was saved bro. if you blow it up over 100% you lose clarity.

----------


## RageControl

oh that explains it hehe .  :Nothing In There:

----------

